# GpuZ, wizzard, any chance you can add LCD support to your program ?



## Plug (Oct 2, 2010)

Your program is the best at displaying ATI cards temps and sensor data, any chance you could add support to display that data on logitech`s color g19 LCD screen keyboard ? would be awsome.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 2, 2010)

Constantly updating and reporting GPU-Z values to your keyboard display? Nice idea.
Bit of a niche thing, but it would be very useful.


----------



## Plug (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah it would be awesome, but im not sure wizzard could or would go though all the hassle of adding support though i dont think its very hard to add the support or would take long there SDK tools for logitech`s lcd display is pretty self explanatory 

though i thought i would ask would make a awesome feature.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2010)

figure out how it should look like, what kind of features etc. and i'll add it


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 2, 2010)

this would be sick! i assume if it works for the g19 it should work for the g15! w00t!


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> this would be sick! i assume if it works for the g19 it should work for the g15! w00t!



If you've got a g15 or g19, see if you can draw up a few idea for w1zz?


----------



## Plug (Oct 2, 2010)

nice one wizzard mate, though im pritty much crap at making pictures or 3d stuff as demo`s we need some 3d artists in here.....

come on guys this feature would be awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee if gpuz added it 

EDIT: i have had a look around wizzard mate, and it seems EVEREST ULTIMATE has the general idea but your program displays info better and it doesnt hog more resorces when run 
but it will give you the idea`s as with that program you get a custom screen you can edit the info anywhere on it and stuff. im sure there is a demo ect.

the only thing everest doesnt have is showing your frames ect 
also you can disable and show with the click of a button ect ect...

i just think your program would be even better becuse that program breaks when you add a nvidia physx card to your system where as your program detects all gpus in my system just by selection of the cards


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 2, 2010)

W1zz, here's some details on games and apps that already support the G19/G15/G13, seems there's lots of support for it already.
Here's the download page for the app, I'm unsure about modding this app, but logitech forums seems to have some people posting their own mods so should be easy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm not looking for info on how to program the apps but how to visually design it .. draw me a possible screen etc


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it would be easy to explain without drawing it out.

Just add buttons (little O )on the side of GPU-Z that will allow it to be shown on the monitor in game.

You want GPU Load in a corner while your playing; just click the little button.

You want GPU Temps in a corner while your playing; just click the little button.


Kinda of like how fraps(I think it's fraps) shows the frame rate in the window while your playing.

also just corner buttons like in your image host tpu.org so if you want it in the left right so on

Maybe a button that lets you have a bar that goes up and down like SLi load is shown in Nvida control panel when used.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2010)

afaik you can not add items in corners of existing screens, only create a completely new screen with only your data


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

So it's an overlay? Still is kinda cool when I've used things like that in the past.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 7, 2010)

Something like this for the GPU-Z side of things.
I've never used one of the keyboards so I've reached my limits! If anyone else has got one of these keyboards, please draw up some ideas.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 7, 2010)

ill take a pic of my g15 screen edit it and post it


----------



## EYE4LYFE (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all, 1st post here. Love the boards.

Wizz,

Something like this would be great to allow us to keep a close eye on important statistics while gaming, watching movies, etc.

GPU-Z minimizes to the system tray while still remaining visible by way of the LCD. Sick!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

make sure support exists for the older G screens as well, apps written for the older non colour screens work on the new G19, whereas the reverse isnt true.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 10, 2010)

This looks like a cool idea.  I'd definetly use it if I bouhgt a Logitech keyboard!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> This looks like a cool idea.  I'd definetly use it if I bouhgt a Logitech keyboard!



you can get other devices from logitech with the LCD's a well, my housemate has a set of speakers with the G15 LCD on them (same software works for them)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 10, 2010)

it seems that this idea could prove quite useful. Well done guys, well done indeed... Now to buy me a g15


----------



## Anthr4X (Nov 13, 2010)

Just so you all know; LCDSirReal already supports the GPU-Z sensors. It displays your CPU, RAM, GPU, volume, network and/or even more stats all at once. You only have to edit the settings to customize it to your needs. One disadvantage though; you have to press the lcd button to switch between the different GPU stats. But you can select a default one.


----------



## EYE4LYFE (Nov 13, 2010)

Anthr4X said:


> Just so you all know; LCDSirReal already supports the GPU-Z sensors. One disadvantage though; you have to press the lcd button to switch between the different GPU stats. But you can select a default one.



Yeah, I tried it, but that was the main thing about LCDSirReal that made me uninstall it. 

Right now, I'm using "AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.00.1147 Beta". It recognizes my 6870 perfectly and displays all information at once on the entire screen. It allows me to set up as many as 4 different screens by utilizing the four buttons below the screen (G15). You can mix and match any information that you want on each screen. If you want GPU/CPU/RAM stats on the same screen, you can do that. AIDA64's setup interface has Up/Down, Left/Right arrows which allow you to move the text to any location you want (X,Y Axis). There is also a little preview window at the top that shows you an example of what the final result will look like on the screen. It's pretty cool.

1st button dedicated to my GPU stats:






2nd button showing all CPU info:






3rd button setup for system RAM:






Aida64 Setup Interface:


----------



## Inioch (Nov 13, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Something like this for the GPU-Z side of things.
> I've never used one of the keyboards so I've reached my limits! If anyone else has got one of these keyboards, please draw up some ideas.



This is a good idea on how to implement it there. I use simple text only screens on my G15. Afterburner supports this, but the way it does it sucks, the values go out of the screen and is not easy to read.



EYE4LYFE said:


>



Something like this would be great.


----------



## Triscopic (Nov 14, 2010)

I've just finished a plugin for LCDHost (SirReal's G19 application) that can read data from GPU-Z.






Notice the GPUs box contains temperatures from GPU-z and also displays a health icon which can be set to change at certain thresholds.


----------

